# Homemade Bale Stacker



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-production/equipment/workshop-wonders-homemade-bale-stacker


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Impressive! Those kind of projects sometimes stall out and sit behind the shop when problems crop up in the build.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Ill pay him $50k to make me one.


----------

